# *** موضوع متكامل عن الانبا مينا افا مينا اول اسقف وريئس لدير مارمينا ***



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

اولا : 

احب ان اهنئكم ... كل سنة وانتم طيبين ....

غدا عيد نياحة القديس الانبا مينا افا مينا اول اسقف ورئيس لدير مارمينا ...

كل عام وكل اعضاء ومشرفى المنتدى بخير وسلام ...


"]*** الانبا مينا افا مينا اول اسقف ورئيس دير مارمينا ***







القديس العظيم الانبا مينا هو تلميذ البابا كيرلس السادس واول اسقف ورئيس لدير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجايبى بمريوط .....

وبمناسبة قرب عيد نياحة هذا القديس العظيم وهو يوم 11/12 ... احب ان اكتب نبذه عن هذا القديس وهى بعنوان :

&& ألاسقف الروحى الناسك لقداسة البابا شنودة &&


" سليمان رزق " الخادم المحبوب , والشماس الموهوب , ولد فى 23 يناير 1923 م .. وكان محبا للصلاة منذ حداثته ...

عاش كراهب قبل سيامته راهبا ... واستمر فى حياة الرهبنة بعد سيامته اسقفا ...

لم تعلمه الرهبنة النسك والهدوء .. وانما اظهرت مافى داخل قلبه من نسك ومن هدوء..

استعد للرهبنة ايضا بما تدرب عليه من مداومة التسبيح والصلاة , 

وهو خادم فى طنطا , فى شبابه المبكر .. 

استلم التسبحة من المعلم صالح فى طنطا .. واحبها وداوم على ترديدها .. وكأى انسان طقسى .. كان يحب الصلاة .. وكان يقود اجتماعات الصلاة فى كنيسة العذراء بحى الصاغة .. وترك فى تلاميذه هناك اثرا عميقا ... وكثيرا ماكان يكرر بلحن شجى تلك القطعة المحبوبة لديه ..
" ... ليس عبد بلا خطية ... ولا سيد بلا غفران " ...

الى جوار محبة الالحان والتسبحة وقيادة اجتماعات الصلاة والتراتيل , كان يخدم فى مدارس الاحد , ويعمل ايضا فى خدمة القرى , وفى العمل الفردى حيث يقود كثيرين الى التوبة ... وكان يخدم معه فى طنطا الدكتور طلعت عبده حنين , وهو من خدام الجيزة ...

ولما رقد فى الرب " الاخ عبد الملك " الخادم المكرس امين مكتبة مدارس الاحد بالجيزة سنة 1950 م , اختير " الاخ سليمان " ليحل محله ليكون شابا مكرسا امينا لمكتبة مدارس الاحد بالجيزة ...

وهكذا استقال من وظيفته , وتكرس لخدمة الرب , وهو فى 27 من عمره , معطيا كل وقته لله وبهذا بدأت المرحلة الثانية فى حياته , وهى مرحلة التكريس ...

وفى الجيزة كان يهتم بالتعليم والافتقاد , وبتوزيع مناهج ودروس مدارس الاحد على الاقاليم وفروع الخدمة فى كل القطر , مشفوعة بكلمة روحية من عنده ... وفى الجيزة تعرف بقادة الخدمة هناك " القمص مكارى السريانى نيافة الانبا صموئيل فيما بعد ... والقمص صليب سوريال كاهن كنيسة مارمرقس ... والمهندس ميشيل خليل بشاى نيافة الانبا دوماديوس فيما بعد ... والمهندس يسى حنا امين الخدمة " وعمل معهم فى محيط الخدمة والافتقاد ...

لم يشتهر الاخ سليمان بأنه خادم منبر فى الوعظ بل كانت شهرته فى العمل الفردى ...

فى الجلسة الهادئة مع الشباب , فى محبتهم واجتذابهم الى الرب وقيادتهم الى التوبة .. وهذا كله يتم فى الخفاء .. ويناسب روحه البعيدة عن المظاهر . التى تعمل فى هدوء وقد لا يحس احد بعملها لكنه يرى نتائج العمل ظاهرة ... وكانت خدمته تنمو , وصلاته بالناس تكثر , ويبارب الرب العمل ...وازداد نشاطه فى خدمة القرى والاحياء المحتاجة , وخدمة المراسلة مع الاقاليم ...

على ان عمل الخدمة والتعليم , لم ينسه الصلاة والتسبيح بل استمر فيهما وبخاصة بعد اتصالة بكنيسة مارمينا بمصر القديمة ... حيث كان الراهب العابد القمص مينا المتوحد " قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس " فيما بعد نيح الله نفسه ...

عن كنيسة مارمينا كانت تصدر " رسالة ميناء الخلاص " يشرف على تحريرها القمص مكارى السريانى , ويتولى توزيعها الاخ سليمان .. وهكذا ازدادت صلته بكنيسة مارمينا وبالقمص مينا وبالتالى بالقديس مارمينا ...

التقى الشماس المحب للتسبحة والصلاة بالكاهن المحب للتسبحة وللصلاة .. التقيا ايضا فى القداسات والعشيات .. وبمرور الوقت صار الاخ سليمان هو الشماس الذى يخدم مع القمص مينا المتوحد فى مكان نسكه بمصر القديمة .. وكان يأتى اليه بشباب الخدمة ليعترفوا عليه ...

ولما صار القمص مينا المتوحد بطريركا باسم البابا كيرلس السادس .. عين " الاخ سليمان " شماسا وتلميذا خاصا له ...

وكان هذا فى مايو سنة 1959م ...
وهنا بدأت المرحلة الثالثة فى حياته فى الخدمة ...

وكنا معه فى سكرتارية قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس نيح الله نفسه , وبدأت صلتنا به , بالشاب الهادئ الوديع الذى يعمل مع سيده بكل اخلاص وامانة , وفى صمت وفى بشاشة وحسن تعامل , كوسيط بين البابا والناس ...

وفى هذه المرحلة دخل فى العمل العام ... فى جو البطريركية المملوء باللقاءات والاخبار .. ومع ذلك كله احتفظ بهدوئه وصمته .. وكان فى نفس الوقت يحضر مع البابا كل عشية وكل قداس , يردد مردات الشماش , ويرابع معه التسبحة , ويتناول من الاسرار المقدسة , ومنه تعود على القداسات اليومية وصارت طقسا ثابتا معه طول حياته ...

وفى تلك الاثناء كان قداسة البابا كيرلس يقوم بالاستعدادات والاجراءات لتأسيس دير مارمينا فى صحراء مريوط جوار الدير الآثرى الذى هو تحت اشراف الهيئة العليا للآثار .. وفى الوقت نفسه كان يعد شماسه سليمان ليكون المسئول عنه ...

وهكذا بدأت المرحلة الرابعة فى حياته بسيماته راهبا على دير مارمينا فى 2 سبتمبر 1964 م بأسم الراهب مينا افا مينا ...

وذلك بعد ان ترك القمص متياس السريانى امانة الدير " نيافة الانبا دوماديوس حاليا " ثم نال الراهب مينا نعمة الكهنوت , وصار امينا للدير .. وانتدبه البابا وكيلا للبطريركية فى الاسكندرية ...

وفى سنة 1972م خلا كرسى دمياط , فعرضت عليه ان يرسم اسقفا عليه , ولكنه اعتذر عن ذلك وفضل الرجوع الى الدير .. فسمحت له بما يريد .. وتعين رئيس للدير ...


وتميزت رئاسته للدير بأمرين هامين : التعمير , والابوة الروحية ...
----------------------------------------------------------------

حركة تعمير واسعة النطاق قامت فى هذا الدير الوليد , حتى صار من اعظم واشهر الاديرة فى جيلنا .. وكثرت فيه الابنية بنظام روعيت فيه الاناقة والجمال والفن , ابنية للرهبان , واخرى للزوار وضيوف الدير , وابنية لانشطة الدير العديدة المنوعة .. الى جوار هذا التعمير الزراعى , ومنتجات الدير التى قامت عليها صناعة زراعية متقنة .. يضاف الى ذلك تميز الدير الهائل فى صناعة الاباركة والايقونات والديكور الكهربائى .. مع ادخال الماء الى الدير , بعد ان كان يحمل اليه على الجرارات من قرية بهيج ...

يضاف الى كل هذا : التعمير الرهبانى

فمن استعارة رهبان من اديرة اخرى لتعمير الدير الى سيامة 57 راهبا فيه , كان يدعونى بأستمرار للقيام برسامتهم .. وبأذن الله سوف يرتفع عدد الرهبان الى ستين او اكثر فى الاسابيع المقبلة " وهذا العدد كان عام 1996 وقت كتابة هذا المقال " وقد ارتفع العدد على الرغم من اصراره على طول مدة الاختبار التى صارت فى عهده لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ...

ووضع للرهبان قواعد روحية يسيرون عليها
--------------------------------------------

منها المواظبة على صلاة نصف الليل وصلاة الغروب وحضور التسبحة ومنها الاستماع الى بستان الرهبان اثناء تناول الطعام على المائدة .. ومنها ندرة رسامة الرهبان فى الرتب الكهنوتية , والاقلال من نزولهم الى العالم الا لضرورة ملزمة , بالاضافة الى كل هذا ارشاده الروحى لهم , كأب اعتراف للدير , والاهتمام بكل فرد منهم بعناية خاصة .. كما انه حافظ على هدوء الدير بمنع الزيارات اثناء الاصوام الكبيرة ...

ونظرا لنشاطه الروحى والعمرانى , تمت سيامته اسقفا للدير فى 25 مايو 1980 .. وكان احد ثلاثة رؤساء اديرة البستهم الاسكيم المقدس فى عيد القديس الانبا انطونيوس فى 31 يناير 1996م ...

وبهذه المناسبة كتب رسالة رعوية لابنائه الرهبان ضمنها الكثير من النصائح الروحية الرهبانية النافعة لهم ...

على ان اعظم ماقدمه لهم .. كان قدوته امامهم كأنسان روحى مدقق فى حياته ... كان انسانا وديعا هادئا صامتا وان تكلم فلضرورة ولا يخطئ بلسانه ... كان انسانا ناسكا . يحفظ الصوم حتى فى فترات مرضه , ويقسو فيه على نفسه ,وفى مرضه كان يصر على الوقوف للصلاة , حتى فى الصلاة على احد الناس .

كان رجل صلاة , يهتم بالصلاة فى حياته وفى الطقس الكنسى .

وكان شفوقا جدا على الناس , وكريما على عطائه وكان يحتفظ بسلامه الداخلى اثناء مرضه , على الرغم من علمه بسوء حالته الصحية التى كانت تزداد سوءا فى السنوات الاخيرة .. ولم يسمح لنفسه ان يقصر فى عبادته بسبب مرضه ...

وكان انسانا متواضعا , لا يأنف من اداء اى عمل من اعمال الدير , وكان يحترم الرئاسة الدينية احتراما كبيرا ..

روحانيته جعلت الكثيرين يعترفون على يديه ويطلبون ارشاده ..

ومن ابنائه فى الاعتراف بعض من الاباء الاساقفة وكثير من الاباء الكهنة .. كانوا ينتفعون من ارشاداته , ومن بركته , ومن قدوته الصالحة ...

رقد فى الرب فى 11 ديسمبر 1996 م بعد كفاح طويل مع المرض , فى احتمال عجيب .. وكان لا نتقاله رنة أسى عند كثيرين لشعورهم بالفراغ الذى تركه ..

نيح الله نفسه الطاهرة فى فردوس النعيم ..

عاش مايقرب من 74 عاما " الا شهر ونصف "

قضى منها اكثر من 32 سنة راهبا ...

واكثر من 16 سنة اسقفا ...

و 46 سنة منذ تكريسه للخدمة ...

نفعنا الله جميعا ببركاته ... مصليا عنا فى كورة الاحياء ...

والموضوع له باقية :


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

وعن جهاد القديس الانبامينا افا مينا الروحى اثناء مرضه كتب الراهب قزمان افامينا




وبمناسبة قرب عيد نياحة القديس العظيم افا مينا يوم 11-12 نستكمل الحديث عنه :

فيقول الراهب قزمان افا مينا ... 

اما فيما يختص بحالة نيافته الصحية فقد تباركت بمتابعة حالته مع الآستاذة الآطباء داخل وخارج البلاد ... 

كان بحق مثال الاحتمال والصبر مع الشكر , فقد اجرى عملية جراحية عام 1980 ثم اخرى عام 1982..ثم ابتدأت تظهر متاعب الكبد عن طريق التحاليل الطبية الدورية وكان يرفض بقوة فكرة السفر للعلاج بالخارج الى ان حدثت مشكلة بالعصب السمعى كادت ان تفقده القدره على السمع كلية حتى استجاب لفكرة السفر بعد الحاح من اباء الدير وابنائه فى المانيا وبالاخص ابنه الوفى المخلص السيد المهندس ابراهيم سمك والسيد المهندس عدلى ابادير بسويسرا ...

وفى عام 1989 اجريت لنيافته عملية جراحية بالمانيا لازالة ورم من الجانب الايسر للرقبة ونشكر الله انه نتيجة التهاب مزمن بأحد الغدد الليمفاوية ..وفى اوائل الصوم المقدس عام 1990 اصابته وعكة صحية شديدة مع تورم بالساقين وبعد عمل الاشعاعات اللازمة وجد ايضا ارتشاح بتجويف البطن وارتشاح اخر بالجانب الايمن من الصدر واستمر تحت رعاية الاستاتذة الاطباء وبعد عيد القيامة سافر الى المانيا حيث اجريت تحاليل واستقر الاطباء ان سبب الارتشاح هو متاعب بالكبد ويحتاج الى عناية خاصة ... 

ورأى الدكتور بالمانيا بأن نيافته يحتاج الى زرع كبد ولكن رأى باقى الدكاترة انه لن يستفيد من زرع الكبد وان العملية خطيرة وان صحته لن تتحملها وكان عمره فى ذلك الحين يبلغ 68 عاما ... وقد قال الدكتور الالمانى عن افا مينا " اننى ارى فى هذا الانسان صورة ربنا يسوع المسيح ولا اريد له المتاعب الكبيرة لهذه العملية الضخمة " والتى كان لا يتوقع اى نسبة نجاح لها ...

وفى خدمتى لنيافته اعتبر نفسى محظوظا حقا ان اكون بالقرب من هذا العملاق الروحانى الملتحف بالفضائل المتعددة التى لو تحدثت عن كل منها فسوف احتاج الى العديد من الكتب ...

فقد وجدت فيه الابوة الحانية والنفس البسيطة مع الحكمة العميقة والافراز والخوف على اولاده الرهبان والعمل على راحتهم وتدبير كل امورهم فى الدير والاهتمام بروحياتهم , بالاضافة الى العاملين بالدير الذين يعدون بالمئات ..

فى الوقت الذى كان هو يقسو على ذاته ولا يلتمس راحة لجسده ... فكان فى اشد حالاته المرضية كنت اراه يمسك بالاجبية ويقف للصلاة مواظبا على صلوات السواعى حتى اثناء وجوده بالمستشفيات بالخارج وبعد اجراء العمليات الجراحية وكان لا يستجيب لرأى من يطلب منه ان يصلى وهو جالس.. حتى سهرات كيهك كان يظل واقفا طوال الليل وكذلك ليلة سبت النور ...

وكان ايضا يعشق بستان الرهبان ... وقد وجدت فيه صورة حية لاباء الرهبنة الاولين من زهد فى الارضيات ونسك وتقشف مع حياة صلاة دائمة وقداسات يومية واصوام الى ساعة متأخرة من اليوم فى كل اصوام الكنيسة واتضاع واذلال لجسده وتطلع دائم للسماويات ...

وقد ذكر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى كلمته التى نشرت بالاهرام يوم الخميس 12-12-1996 التى تعبر عن عمق تأثره ومشاعر قداسته النبيلة ومحبته العميقة لشخص المتنيح الانبا مينا افا مينا والتى كان لها بالغ الاثر فى وجدان كل من اباء الدير ومحبيه وان الكنيسة خسرت خسارة كبيرة ...

وقد ذكر قداسته ان الانبا مينا افامينا كان متفوقا فى حياة الصوم والصمت والهدوء بمعرفة وافراز اللذان كان يتحلى بهما ابينا الاسقف الراحل الانبا مينا لا ينالهما المجاهد بسهولة كما يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجى " ان الهادئ ملاك ارضى قد اعتق صلاته من الفتور والتوانى بثبات شوقه وغيرته الهادئ هو من صاح حقا مستعد قلبى ياالله " ...

ان القديس الانبا مينا افا مينا كانت نفسه النقية عند الرب جوهرة ثمينة ونفس بسيطة تتحلى بفضائل عديدة واراد الرب ان يحفظ هذه الجوهرة ويحافظ عليها من قوات الشر فغطاها الرب ببعض الامراض وبعض المتاعب الجسدية لتزداد فى التألق وليصن هذه النفس الى ان تأتى ساعتها ليضمها الى صفوف القديسين فى فردوس النعيم ........

واخيرا رقد فى الرب فى 2 كيهك 1713 للشهداء الموافق 11 ديسمبر 1996 عن عمر يقرب من 74 عاما قضى منها 46 سنة منذ تكريسه للخدمة ... وترهب بدير مارمينا منذ اكثر من 32 سنة ... واقيم امينا للدير ... وسيم اسقفا ورئيسا لدير مارمينا منذ اكثر من 16 سنة .. كان هو اول اسقف للدير ... 

ويقول الحبر الجليل الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف فى صلاة الجناز ... " ترى كيف استقبلت روح البابا كيرلس السادس روح الانبا مينا فى السماء ..." بتهليل .. بعناق شديد ... بتهنئة لانه اكمل جهاده .. ولان ابنا من ابنائه قد انضم الى ذمرة المنتصرين ...

لابد انه كان لقاءا مباركا ومفرحا جدا .. يشتهى كل منا ان ينال مثله .. السماء تتهلل لانه قد انضم اليها ...

ولقد سجل التاريخ فى حضور جميع الاباء والابناء الذين شاركوا فى صلاة الجناز .. انه اثناء القاء هذه الكلمة المؤثرة المعبرة عن مشاركة اهل السماء لنا فى احزاننا وتعبيرا عن هذه المشاركة ... فقد هطلت الامطار فجأة بغزارة شديدة لمدة خمس دقائق ..

ثم توقفت بمجرد الانتهاء من هذه الكلمة ... مثلما حدث اثناء نقل جسد مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا كيرلس السادس من القاهرة الى الدير عام 1972 ..

بركة وشفاعة القديس مارمينا والبابا كيرلس والانبا مينا تكون مع جميع اعضاء المنتدى .


مكتوب من كتاب :

لقاء فى السماء
ابناء البابا كيرلس


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

"]*** بعض معجزات القديس الانبا مينا افا مينا اثناء حياته ***[/
color]



وبمناسبة ذكرى نياحة القديس العظيم الانبا مينا افامينا يوم 11-12 نسرد بعض من معجزات هذا القديس العظيم


1- ذهبت اختان لطلب صلوات الانبا مينا لآنهما كانتا مريضتين بالسرطان , واحدة متزوجة ولها اطفال والثانية غير متزوجة ...

فأخذ سيدنا كل واحدة بمفردها وصلى للآولى " ام الاطفال " وقال " يارب اشفها من اجل اسرتها " ثم اخذ الاخرى وصلى لها " يارب اعطها نعمة الاحتمال حتى تأخذ اكليل المرض عندك فى الفردوس " ...

وتعجبت الآختان مما حدث فقال سيدنا للآولى " باتى فى الدير النهادرة علشان البابا كيرلس حيجى ويعملك العملية والصبح تصلى معايا قداس " ...

فطلبت الاختان ان تلازما بعضهما البعض فسمح لهما ..

وفى الصباح وقف على باب الهيكل مبتسما وقال للآولى " خلاص سيدنا عمل العملية " ؟ فأجابت " ماحسيتش بحاجة وماشوفتش حاجة " فقال لها بعد القداس انزلى مصر وروحى للدكتور بتاعك حيقولك كل حاجة " وقد حدث بالفعل ماقاله سيدنا , وعندما ذهبت الاولى الى الطبيب قال لها انت دلوقتى سليمة 100% وأرى اثار جراحة تمت لك حديثا "...

اما الثانية فلم يمضى وقتا طويلا حتى انتقلت الى الفردوس ...


2- حضرت سيدة الى الدير تطلب مقابلة الانبا مينا بالحاح , فقال لها الاباء الرهبان ان سيدنا مسافر الى الخارج .. فاذا بهذه السيدة تقول " طيب ادخلونى الى المكان اللى سيدنا بيعقد فيه " وظلت تترجى لكى يتم لها طلبها , وسمح لها الرهبان بالدخول الى الكرسى الذى يجلس عليه سيدنا , فجلست عليه وظلت تطلب وتقول " بصلوات الانبا مينا اعطينى يارب نسلا " وكررت الطلب عدة مرات ثم قامت وخرجت لتعود من حيث جاءت , وعادت الى الدير بعد عام تقريبا وهى فرحة تحمل طفلا بين زراعيها ...

3 - حضرت اسرة محبة للدير ولسيدنا وطلب الاب من سيدنا صلوته من اجل ابنته لانها قبلت بطب اسنان جامعة الاسكندرية , وهى لم تتغرب من قبل , فقال لها سيدنا " معلش كلها 3 شهور وترجع تانى , علشان تتعلم ركوب القطارات والترام " فأخذ الاب ابنته وسافر الى الاسكندرية وتقابل مع ابونا بيشوى كامل وكان فى شدة مرضه " السرطان " ووجهه يتصبب عرقا ولا يضئ نور الغرفة , فأعتذر الاب لانه شعر بالحرج وان الوقت غير مناسب لكن ابونا بيشوى كامل نظر اليه فى حب وقال له " خير انا تحت امرك " فقال الاب له " ابنتى دخلت طب الاسنان جامعة الاسكندرية وهى لم تتغرب , فأرجو ان تكون تحت رعايتك " فقال له ابونا بيشوى " حاضر ولو مفيش مكان لها فى بيت الطالبات سأعطيها غرفة عندى هنا فى البيت لتقيم معنا " ...

ويقول الاب " بعد 3 شهور صدر قرار بأستثناء ابناء الضباط الذين اشتركوا فى حرب سنة 73 كما قال سيدنا .. ولكن ليس كما ذهبت , لقد احبت المسيح فى شخص ابونا بيشوى وتدربت على الاعتراف الصادق التائب وممارسة التناول بأنتظام مع القراءات الروحية والانجيل " ...

4- كان احد ابناء المسيح والكنيسة قد اتهم باطلا بعدة اتهامات وهو يشغل منصب كبير , وكان الغرض من ذلك النيل منه , علم سيدنا بالامر فنزل الى القاهرة واستدعى عدد كبير من المحامين والمستشارين والكهنة وقال لهم " الموضوع ده بتاعى انا ولازم يتحل " .. 

كان ابسط الاحكام للتهم المنسوبة لهذا الانسان المظلوم هى 25 سنة سجن , ورفع سيدنا صلوات مستمرة وقداسات, واذا بأشخاص ليس لهم مراكز كبيرة ولكنهم يحركون الامور بقوة وسلطان عجيب ثم يقولون لهذه الاسرة " فيه اعمال عجيبة لا تخطر لكم ببال ستتم بأذن الله " حتى ان احد الرتب الكبيرة فى الشرطة كان متفهما للموقف ويعلم حقيقة براءة هذا الانسان , وعندما صدرت حركة تنقلات ضباط الشرطة - وكان من المفروض ان تشمله - لم ينقل من مكانه ليستخدمه الله فى اظهار براءة المظلوم .. 

واحتفظ سيدنابصورة من القضية وكان يضعها فوق اجساد القديسين ابى سيفين ومارجرجس .. حتى جاء يوم النطق بالحكم , فأرسل سيدنا راهب مع الاسرة الى المحكمة , وقال لهم " اول ما تسمعوا الحكم تأتوا سريعا الى الدير " ووقف سيدنا يصلى قداسا بدموعه ليرسل الرب معونة من عنده ...

ونطق القاضى بالحكم وكان البراءة ورد الاعتبار لهذا المظلوم , وكما كتبت الجرائد وجرحت فى هذا الانسان كتبت ايضا اعلان هذا الحكم ...

بركة وصلوات وشفاعات هذا القديس الانبا مينا افا مينا تكون مع جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم ..

مكتوب من كتاب :

الالم والمرض عند اولاد الله 
نيافة الانبا ديمتريوس اسقف ملوى وانصنا والاشمويين تسجيل عادل كامل


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

*** بعض معجزات القديس الانبا مينا افا مينا بعد نياحته وانتقاله ***




قصة الآنبا مينا افامينا وحياته نموذجا روحيا لاولاد الله عندما يعيشون الآلم والمرض , ننظر اليه جميعا بروح التلمذة والاقتداء

ونقول يارب كما أعنت سيدنا الآنبا مينا افامينا أعطنا روح الايمان والرجاء الثابت فيك والفرح الدائم حتى نكمل رحلتنا بسلام ولنا عندك شفيع بل وسحابة من القديسين الذين تحلت حياتهم بالآمراض ...

اشفع فينا ياأبانا وحبيبنا وسيدنا الانبا مينا افامينا ...





ونسرد بعض معجزات حديثة للآنبا مينا افامينا




1- نياحة راهب قديس


فى يوم 16/8/1997 تنيح الراهب القمص اثناسيوس السريانى وهو من القديسين المعاصرين , عرف بالصمت والبساطة والاتضاع الحقيقى وصوته الملائكى الهادئ ...

استدعاه البابا شنودة للخدمة فى دير طموه ومقر دير السريان المعروف بأسم " العزباوية " وكان يصلى تمجيدا للست العدرا لكل من يطلب منه امام مقصورة اثرية للسيدة العذراء معروفة هناك ...

هذا الراهب القديس قضى مايقرب من اربعين عاما فى الرهبنة .. وصنع الرب على يديه وبصلواته معجزات كثيرة ولم يؤثر ذلك على اتضاعه بل زادت فضائله ...

يوم نياحته - على فم احد الاباء الرهبان - كان نيافة الانبا مينا افامينا احد القديسين الذين حضروا لاستقبال روحه الطاهرة وهى صاعدة الى الفردوس ...





2- ام تبكى ولا تتعزى



يقول أب كاهن عن ابنة له فى الاعتراف كان عمرها 17 عاما ومع بلوغها هذا السن الا انها لم تكن تعرف شيئا عن الخطية وحياة الشر , طاهرة القلب والفكر والجسد معا , اخذت بركة مرض الفردوس وانتقلت سريعا...

ظلت امها تبكى عليها لشهور وترفض ان تتعزى ابدا .. ثم ذهبت فى رحلة الى دير مارمينا , وعندما وصلت الى مزار الانبا مينا انفجرت فى البكاء بصوت عال تعاتب الله والقديسين , وظلت هكذا لعدة ساعات ثم انصرفت عائدة الى منزلها ....

وفى مساء هذا اليوم جاء اليها الانبا مينا افامينا ورأته بشكل واضح فقال لها : 

" انت قلقتينى وعرتينى بدموعك , ليه الحزن ده كله على بنتك , ثم احضر لها ابنتها فرأتها فى ثوب ابيض ووجه مضئ فرحة تسبح مع كل القديسين , ثم قال لها " اديكى ياستى اطمئنتى على بنتك , خلاص بقه مفيش دموع تانى " , ثم اختفى عنها ...





3- سيدة من ابو ظبى



لقد اعتادت هذه السيدة ان تأتى كل عام الى مصر وتزور مارمينا والبابا كيرلس ثم تأخذ بركة الانبا مينا فى جلسة روحية تستريح لها نفسها ... وجاء صيف 1997 فقالت هذه السيدة فى نفسها - وهى فى ابو ظبى - كيف اذهب الى دير مارمينا ولا اجد الانبا مينا بمحبته وابوته التى احتاج اليها ؟ وبدأت تفكر فى عدم النزول الى مصر ....


وفى المساء اثناء نومها جاء اليها الانبا مينا بصورته الهادئة المبتسمة وقال لها :


" مالك مش عايزة تيجى للدير ؟ انا موجود هناك على طول وحكون منتظرك زى كل سنة " ....

فتعزت نفسها وجاءت الى الدير تحكى ما حدث ودموعها تنساب فرحا لمحبة سيدنا الانبا مينا ....





4- سيدة من ميت غمر " غير مسيحية "


بعد نياحة سيدنا بأيام قليلة , كانت هناك سيدة تشكو من الم شديد برأسها ثم فقدت الحركة بقدميها , وهى شابة متزوجة ولها اطفال , ولم يعرف اى طبيب تشخيص حالتها او علاجها ... فظلت تجلس اغلب وقتها على كرسى خاص بمنزلها , وطلبت شفاعة بعض القديسين الذين سمعت عنهم ....

وعند منتصف الليل جاء اليها بشكل مرئى " رؤيا " الانبا مينا افامينا وهو يرتدى ملابس الخدمة البيضاء , واقترب منها وهو يقول لها انا جاى علشان التعب اللى عندك , ثم امسك برأسها وضغط بشدة , كان هذا المكان هو اشد الاماكن الما .. فصرخت من شدة الالم ونادت على زوجها " يامجدى تعالى شوف مين ده اللى عمال يضغط على رأسى " ...

استيقظ زوجها وجاء اليها فلم يرى احدا , فقال لزوجته " فين اللى بيضغط على رأسك , انا مش شايف حد ؟ " فقالت له " هو مشى دلوقتى " ....

وبعد ان هدأت قالت لزوجها " فى حاجة غريبة حصلت , الالم الشديد اللى فى رأسى راح خالص لكن رجلى زى ما هية " ....

على اثر صراخ هذه السيدة جاء اليها بعض الجيران المسيحين وظل الجميع يطلبون منها ان تصف لهم القديس الذى اتى اليها وهى لم تعرفه وبالتالى لم تطلبه , فلم تستطيع ان تتعرف عليه من خلال مجموعة من صور القديسين ... احضرت اليها زوجة كاهن يسكن فى نفس المنزل صورة الانبا مينا بالملابس السوداء فقالت " هو فيه شبه , بس اللى جالى كان لابس ابيض " ..

تركها الجميع لتستريح ولكنها ظلت تنظر الى رجليها وتسأل فى حيرة " طيب مش كان القديس ده يكمل عمله ويشفى رجلى كمان ؟؟؟ " ...

وصلت الساعة الى الرابعة صباحا وهذه الام جالسة وجفونها لا تنعس من اشتياقها لكى يكمل الرب عمله معها بواسطة هذا القديس الذى لا تعرفه ...

واثناء هذه ظهر لها الانبا مينا مرة اخرى وقال لها :

" انا الانبا مينا افامينا , جيت علشان اكمل الشفاء فى رجليك , لكن بلاش الصوت العالى والصراخ اللى عملتيه قبل كده ... فقالت له فرحة " حاضر ياسيدنا " ولمس رجليها وقال لها " خلاص انت كويسة دلوقتى , استريحى شوية وبعدين قومى صحى جوزك واولادك علشان يروحوا مدارسهم " ...

وغاب الشلل والالم معا وفرح الجميع بعمل الله الذى تممه بقديسه الانبا مينا افامينا , واستأجرت الاسرة اتوبيس للذهاب الى دير مارمينا وعمل تمجيد لانبا مينا وسجلت المعجزة بالدير ...

تذكر عزيزى القارئ ان السيدة لم تطلب الانبا مينا ولم تكن تعرفه من قبل ...

بركة وصلوات القديس الانبا مينا افامينا تكون مع جميع اعضاء المنتدى




وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبون ....

مكتوب من كتاب :

الالم والمرض عند اولاد الله
تقديم ومراجعة نيافة الانبا ديمتريوس اسقف ملوى وانصنا والاشمونين


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

:download:
*

              الموضوع بالكامل بكل مشاركاتة منقووووووووووووووول للامانة *


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا جداا يا asmicheal

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

